# Falling Skies



## Mantis41 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone watching Falling Skies? I have watched the first 3 and thought it was pretty good. It would make an awesome 1st person shooter. I could just imagine teams of people online going up against hordes of "skitters" or rouge bands battling each other for equipment and territory while the skitters run amok. 

Check it out if you haven't already. It's pretty good.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 8, 2011)

Is this it?

[youtube]SjroVVhe8G0[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yup, that's the one


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm going to watch it as soon as the season finishes. I don't like starting a series and i have to wait a week for another episode. When i start to watch a series i wanted to watch at least 10 episodes one after the other.


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jul 11, 2011)

I am watching it and it's a good series so far.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 11, 2011)

Watching it. It's not bad, would like to see the aliens a bit more, but it's not too far into the series, so maybe we'll get some alien heavy episodes a bit later. Can't really be too picky these days with hardly any sci-fi series around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## RoMee (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't like, I saw the first 3 episodes and it's just about them trying to survive.
I already lost interest


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree this would be a great FPS .


----------



## luke_c (Jul 12, 2011)

I love my Sci-Fi shows and had no idea about this, just downloading the first five eps, from what I have heard it sounds like The Walking Dead but with Aliens.
EDIT: Just watched all 5 released episodes in one sitting, I like it so far, only thing that bugs me is how it seems to skip several scenes sometimes.


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 14, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> I love my Sci-Fi shows and had no idea about this, just downloading the first five eps, from what I have heard it sounds like The Walking Dead but with Aliens.
> EDIT: Just watched all 5 released episodes in one sitting, I like it so far, only thing that bugs me is how it seems to skip several scenes sometimes.


Like how does it seem to skip several scenes? I haven't noticed anything too major.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 15, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For example, they talk about going somewhere, then all of a sudden the next scene they are right outside there. It just seems to me that they cut a few scenes out, it's the first time I've seen anything like this.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just watched episode 5:


Spoiler



How come Rick is alive? I thought the kids died when the harnesses were ripped off.


Edit: added spoiler


----------



## luke_c (Jul 15, 2011)

Mantis41 said:
			
		

> Just watched episode 5:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I guess the most likely explanation is because it didn't fully synthesize with his body again in the short time he had it back on.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 15, 2011)

Watched 5 of the episodes. Not really interested in the show. I'll probably just continue watching to see what happens, though.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 18, 2011)

Episode 6 is out: 
Falling.Skies.S01E06.720p.HDTV.x264-IMMERSE
Watching now
EDIT: It was good, 



Spoiler



looks like there's a third party now in all of this.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one watching this now? lol
Falling.Skies.S01E07.REPACK.720p.HDTV.x264-IMMERSE
Almost done downloading, will edit when I have watched.
EDIT: That was a good episode, 



Spoiler



Nice to see Pope back again, the next two episodes look like they are going to be big.


----------



## signz (Jul 26, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Am I the only one watching this now? lol
> Falling.Skies.S01E07.REPACK.720p.HDTV.x264-IMMERSE
> Almost done downloading, will edit when I have watched.
> EDIT: That was a good episode,
> ...


Don't worry, you are not the only one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the show as well. 


Spoiler



But yeah, the preview was really promising... But only 2 eps left.


----------



## luke_c (Jul 26, 2011)

The last episode is a double airing, like the first episode


----------



## Byron Perey (Jul 27, 2011)

Watching now. Very nice and wonderful!


----------



## luke_c (Aug 1, 2011)

Falling.Skies.S01E08.PROPER.720p.HDTV.x264-ORENJI

The Falling.Skies.S01E08.720p.HDTV.x264-IMMERSE release had out of sync audio, which I found out the hard way before it got nuked :<

Will edit once I've watched the episode.
EDIT: 



Spoiler



Holy fuck them humanoid things are scary as shit, and Skitters were actually Humans before?


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 1, 2011)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Falling.Skies.S01E08.PROPER.720p.HDTV.x264-ORENJI
> 
> The Falling.Skies.S01E08.720p.HDTV.x264-IMMERSE release had out of sync audio, which I found out the hard way before it got nuked :<
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, just got around to watching it. 



Spoiler



I hope the season finale shines some light on the Skitters being harnessed, although I guess those humanoid things did it but who knows, can't wait for the double ep season finale



@luke, just saw your pic on Google +, always thought you would look more like a creeper in a suit lol. (That's not meant to be offensive or anything)

________________________________________________________________________________


Just downloaded episode 9 and 10. Will edit after I watch them.

EDIT: The season finale was awesome 



Spoiler



Can't wait to see what happens to Tom after going with the humanoid thingos.


 Season 2 is gonna be great.


----------



## gifi4 (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone catch the season 2 premiere?
I loved it, it was a double episode airing like the 1st season premiere!


----------



## Cyan (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll watch as soon as a translation team release a subtitle.

The previous team who did the first season seems in hiatus (no news since march).
other independent/team are not good 

But I'll watch it this evening with the bad subtitle if needed!
I'm curious about the big starman-like entities.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 18, 2012)

Wait, what? Falling Skies entered season 2? I thought it was cancelled.


Well in that case, I'll finish season 1 and watch the premiere.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 18, 2012)

It was the other Steven Spielberg series which was canceled (the Jurassic parc series).

I just watched the two first episode of season 2. It's great to start with 2 episodes!
I thought spielberg didn't want to use the flashback effect to make the series more "in the present".
I guess he changed his mind and used it to make the story more mysterious, we now don't know everything which happened in the "missing days".


----------



## signz (Jun 18, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I'll watch as soon as a translation team release a subtitle.
> 
> The previous team who did the first season seems in hiatus (no news since march).
> other independent/team are not good


Why not use the subs from Addic7ed?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 18, 2012)

That's the one I used (as these are the only available).
But come on, it's really ugly, not well timed, and translated word by word. They don't understand english expressions. (keep it up -> "keep the thing at the top" which thing? top of what?)
Well, it's better than nothing.

Project SG is/was the best team for scifi shows.

I don't know about other languages, but French is often badly translated. with typo and grammar errors. lot of too fast. not good word choice.
I know it's not easy, and they are doing a speedsub. (I did fansub once, timing and all, it took a lot of work).


----------



## gifi4 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cyan said:


> That's the one I used (as these are the only available).
> But come on, it's really ugly, not well timed, and translated word by word. They don't understand english expressions. (keep it up -> "keep the thing at the top" which thing? top of what?)
> Well, it's better than nothing.
> 
> ...


Why not just watch it in English? Surely you're capable of watching it in english... Aren't you?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't understand everything without subtitles. (it depends on the series, actor's accent, talking speed, if there are technical terms (grey's) or cultural reference only from USA (himym))
But yes, I can watch with english subtitle without problem.


Let's talk about Falling Skies


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 21, 2012)

I watched the first two seasons of Game of Thrones while this was on a break. A have watched the premier and will continue to watch the series but I can't help feeling I have been spoilt by the before mentioned series, Different genres but Christ! Game of Thrones is good.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 6, 2012)

So uhh anyone still watching the series? Season 2 has been excellent so far!


----------

